# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Türkiyenin Katılım Öncesi Stratejisi

## ceydaaa

Türkiyeyi gelecek üyeliğe hazırlamak amacıyla bir katılım öncesi stratejisi oluşturulmuştur. Söz konusu strateji aşağıdaki çerçeve ve mekanizmalardan oluşmaktadır:

2.1 Ortaklık Anlaşması: AB ile Türkiye arasındaki ilişkilerin yasal çerçevesi

AB ile Türkiye arasındaki akdi ilişki bir Ortaklık Anlaşması ile temsil edilmektedir.

Ankara Ortaklık Anlaşması (Ankara Anlaşması) 1963 yılında Türkiye ile o zamanki AET arasında imzalanmıştır. Anlaşma 1 Aralık 1964te yürürlüğe girmiştir. 
Anlaşma özellikle iki tarafı ekonomik ve ticari konularda birbirine yaklaştıracak bir gümrük birliğinin kurulmasını öngörmüştür.

Ortaklık Anlaşması kapsamındaki başlıca kuruluşlar, Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisi ve Avrupa Parlamentosunun temsilcileri ile birlikte Ortaklık Konseyi ile Karma Parlamento Komisyonudur. Ortaklık Konseyi, AB Üyesi Devletlerin temsilcileri ile Türk yetkilileri bir araya getirmektedir.

Ortaklık Anlaşması Kasım 1970de imzalanan bir Ek Protokol ile tamamlanmıştır; Protokolde, Türkiye ile AET arasında dolaşım halinde olan mallar üzerindeki tarife ve kotaların kaldırılmasına ilişkin bir takvim belirlenmiştir.

1995 yılında Türkiye ile AB arasındaki ticari ilişkilere önemli katkısı olan Gümrük Birliği kurulmuştur (6 Mart 1995 tarihli 1/95 sayılı Türkiye  AB Ortaklık Konseyi Kararı). AB ile Türkiye arasındaki Gümrük Birliği, sadece tüm gümrük vergilerinin ve rüsumlarının kaldırılması, taraflar arasında miktara dayalı tüm kısıtlamaların yasaklanması ve üçüncü ülkelere ortak bir gümrük tarifesinin uygulanmasını değil; aynı zamanda Türkiyenin, fikri mülkiyet hukuku dahil olmak üzere ticaret ve rekabet politikalarını ABye uyumlu hale getirmesi gerekliliğini de içermektedir.

2.2 İlerleme raporları

1998 yılından beri Avrupa Komisyonu, Türkiyenin son on iki ayda kaydettiği ilerlemeyi ve Avrupa Birliğine yakınlaşmaya ne kadar hazır olduğunu, Yıllık İlerleme Raporlarında değerlendirmektedir.

2.3 Katılım ortaklığı belgesi

Katılım Ortaklığı, katılım öncesi stratejisinin kilit özelliklerinden birisidir.

Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesi, tek bir çerçevede, Komisyonun Türkiyenin Avrupa Birliğine üyelik yolunda kaydettiği ilerleme hakkında düzenlediği ilerleme raporunda belirtilen kısa ve orta vadeli öncelik alanlarını, Türkiyenin söz konusu öncelikleri uygulamaya koymasına yardımcı olacak mevcut mali araçları ve bu yardımın alınabilmesi için gerekli koşulları ortaya koyar.

Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesi; Konsey tarafından belirlenen ilkeler, ara hedefler ve koşullar üzerine Türkiye ile istişare yapıldıktan sonra Avrupa Komisyonu tarafından teklif edilir. 
İlk Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesi 2001 yılında kabul edilmiştir. O zamandan bu yana üç tane Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesi 2003, 2006 ve 2008 yıllarında benimsenmiştir.
Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesinin Türkiyeye yönelik uygulanması Ortaklık Anlaşması kurumlarınca takip edilir.

2.4. Müktesebatın Kabulü için Ulusal Program

Üyeliğe hazır olmak amacıyla Türkiyenin, Müktesebatın Kabulü için Ulusal Program (NPAA) hazırlaması gerekmektedir. Bu programda, Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesinde belirlenen önceliklere ve ara hedeflere ulaşılması için bir takvim oluşturulmalıdır.

2008 Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesi çerçevesinde Türkiyenin, müktesebatın kabulü için yeni bir ulusal program benimsemesi beklenmektedir.

2.5. Katılım öncesi yardım

Türkiye Mali Yardım Aracı kapsamında Türkiye 2001 yılından bu yana ABden katılım öncesi yardım almaktadır. Fonlar, her yıl için Ulusal Program çerçevesinde yıllık esasta programlanmaktadır. 2007 itibariyle Türkiye Katılım Öncesi Mali Yardım Aracı (IPA) ndan faydalanabilmektedir (17 Temmuz 2006 tarihli, 1085/2006 Konsey Tüzüğü).

Adı geçen yardımın temel amacı Türkiyeye, AB üyelik kriterlerini karşılama konusunda yardımcı olmaktır. Türkiyeye sunulan mali yardım, Katılım Ortaklığı belgesinde belirtilen hedefler ile Müktesebatın Kabulü için Ulusal Programda (NPAA) belirtilen öncelikler çerçevesinde programlanmıştır.

Yıllık Ulusal Program kabul edildikten sonra fonlar, Ankarada, Maliye Bakanlığının bir parçası olan Merkezi Finans ve İhale Birimi tarafından yönetilir (yerelleşmiş yönetim anlayışı). Yani, Türkiyede AB fonlarının kullanılmasından Türk hükümeti sorumludur. Ancak Avrupa Komisyonunun, ihale süresince AB prosedürlerine bağlı kalınmasını temin etme yetkisi vardır. Bu nedenle Ankaradaki AK Delegasyonu, herhangi bir ihale başlatılmadan ya da sonuçlanmadan önce Avrupa Komisyonu adına ön onayını sunar.

2007  2010 yılları için Türkiyeye tahsis edilen ortalama yıllık miktarın 2007de 497 Milyon dan 2010da 653.7 Milyon ya arttırılması beklenmektedir.

2.6. Katılım öncesi stratejisi ayrıca şunları içermektedir:

AB ile Türkiye arasında sürekli Siyasi Diyalog,
AB programlarına (Rekabet Edebilirlik ve Yenilik Programı, 7. Araştırma Çerçeve Programı, Yaşam Boyu Öğrenme Programı, İstihdam ve Sosyal Dayanışma Programı) ve kurumlarına katılım,
Uluslararası Finans Kuruluşlarından eş finansman da Türkiyenin katılım öncesi stratejisinin bir parçasıdır.

----------

